# [Install] emerge system -> chiarimenti [mirrorselect bug]

## Wave2184

stamani mi sono rimesso dopo tanto tempo a reinstallare gentoo sul fisso data l'uscita della 2004.2

sto facendo l'installa da stage1 e tutto fino ad esso sembra essere filato liscio (apparte un casino con mirrorselect che ha scritto non so quante porcherie oltre ai mirror su make.conf che ho dovuto cancellare a manina....)

il bootstarp è avvenuto con successo e ora sono passato alla fase di emerge system......

sto riscontrando tale problema:

per collegarsi ai vari mirror ci mette un casino e in molti mi va in timeout, in altri mi dice host not found etc finora ho scaricato e compilato solo un paio di pacchetti.......cosa può essere ???? potre in tal caso dare un bel ctrl+c e tornare alla shell per vedere se è tutto ok o rischio di creare qualche casino????

----------

## marco86

ma il tuo make.conf adesso 6 sicuro che sia a posto...?

----------

## Wave2184

si...appena finito di lanciare mirrorselect prima di effettuare il chroot ho notato la schifezza che c'era e ho sistemato....naturalmente i mirror che aveva selezionato mirrorselect li ho lasciati....pensando che fossero apposto....ma il concetto è posso interrompere emerge system e modificare make.conf magari cancellando la stringa dei mirro (facendo usare in questo modo i mirror di default) e poi riiniziare o riprendere emerge system?????

intanto ancora sta dando una serie di timeout da ormai mezzora....

----------

## marco86

secondo me si...

però non voglio dirti una cazzata, aspetta magari che i saggi ti dicano il loro parere....

Io sono troppo n00b per valutare i danni che possono succedere....aspetta loro che è meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> potre in tal caso dare un bel ctrl+c e tornare alla shell per vedere se è tutto ok o rischio di creare qualche casino????

 

Nel peggiore dei casi cancelli il contenuto della partizione e rifai l'untar dello stage, dal momento che non sei molto avanti non dovrebbe essere un problema.

probabilmente mirrorselect ha fatto qualche strano casino, come lo hai invocato?

Riprova con mirrorselect e, se nel make.conf appaiono cose strane cancella e scrivi (a mano):

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"
```

----------

## marco86

come detto confermato da randomaze, in virtu che sei ancora in fase di installazione, puoi farlo....

è vero, per curiosità come hai dato il comando...?

Cosa ti era finito dentro al make.conf..?

----------

## Wave2184

il comando l'ho dato come nella guida......

poi sul file prima della stringa dei mirror c erano pagine di scritte simile a html....non vorrei dire minchiate ma mirrorselect scarica qualche KByte per testare la velocità del collegamento...che sia qualche scifezza che ha scaricato e poi "per sbaglio" ha scritto????

cmq sia per la cronaca ho annullato emerge system....

e ho cambiato i mirror in make.conf e ho rilanciato il camndo...vediamo che succede...sembra andare.....

----------

## randomaze

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> e ho cambiato i mirror in make.conf e ho rilanciato il camndo...vediamo che succede...sembra andare.....

 

hai cambiato i mirror con mirrorselect oppure con la stringa che ti ho postato?

----------

## Wave2184

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Wave2184 wrote:*   e ho cambiato i mirror in make.conf e ho rilanciato il camndo...vediamo che succede...sembra andare..... 
> 
> hai cambiato i mirror con mirrorselect oppure con la stringa che ti ho postato?

 

ho messo la stringa brutalmente...non ci ho pensato ha rilanciare mirrorselect....se l'installazione va a buon fine lo lancio e vedo se ridà il problema.....cmq sia adesso scarica che è una bellezza....170 Kb/s....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> e ho cambiato i mirror in make.conf e ho rilanciato il camndo...vediamo che succede...sembra andare.....

 

Tranquillo, non ci sono problemi a stoppare e riavviare. Forse arrivo un po' tardi, ma servirà per i posteri  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> ho messo la stringa brutalmente...non ci ho pensato ha rilanciare mirrorselect....

 

Più che altro volevo capire se avevano nel live CD una versione bacata di mirrorselect

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più che altro volevo capire se avevano nel live CD una versione bacata di mirrorselect
> 
> 

 

infatti, era per quello che chiedevo anch'io come aveva dato il comando...

ma possibile che mettano una versione pacco di un'utility così importante?

Se hai voglia provi poi a ridare il comando che hai trovato nella guida e dirci come si comporta.?

----------

## n3mo

Sto installando da 2004.2 ed effettivamente mirrorselect riempie il make.conf con un sacco di roba, oltre al fatto che ci mette una vita.

----------

## Wave2184

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Sto installando da 2004.2 ed effettivamente mirrorselect riempie il make.conf con un sacco di roba, oltre al fatto che ci mette una vita.

 

infatti......avrei provato a installazione finita.....dopo una pausa di tre ore ora sto compilando il kernel.....

quindi si tratta di un bug di mirrorselect......

----------

## marco86

@ai moderatori....:ieri è stato messo sticky il post sul bug di modprobe, non si può fare un post solo sui problemi che ci sono durante l'installazione di questa nuova versione..?

IMHO sarebbe utile....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> @ai moderatori....:ieri è stato messo sticky il post sul bug di modprobe, non si può fare un post solo sui problemi che ci sono durante l'installazione di questa nuova versione..?
> 
> IMHO sarebbe utile.... 

 

Infatti la mia proposta era di inizare a vedere i problemi sulla release e comporre il post di riepilogo, cui ho appena aggiunto il mirrorselect.

Magari si potrebbe cambiare il titolo del topic e aspettare ancora qualche giorno per vedere se ci sono problemi particolari oppure splittare direttamente partendo dal mio riepilogo.

Qualcuno di coloro che hanno riscontrato il problema o che ha il tempo di provare l'installazione può cortesemente segnalare il problema su bugzilla?

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...oppure splittare direttamente partendo dal mio riepilogo.
> 
> 

 

secondo me sarebbe la cosa migliore, io appena mi arrivera il portatile proverò li'installazione di 2004.2, naturamente da stage 3 + GPR, spero di porter contribuire...  :Wink: 

Cmq ho letto il tuo post di riepilogo randomaze, ottimo lavoro, chiaro e preciso! Bravo

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> secondo me sarebbe la cosa migliore, io appena mi arrivera il portatile proverò li'installazione di 2004.2, naturamente da stage 3 + GPR, spero di porter contribuire...  

 

Se lo fai per favore segui passo passo il manuale e prendi nota di tutte le differenze che riscontri.

Visto che é una GRP magari fallo con la rete completamente staccata, così vediamo anche se é tutto nei CD (e ricorda che la GRP adesso si scarica con bittorrent)

----------

## marco86

sul fatto che la faccio con la rete staccata vai tranquillo, proprio non c'è l'ho la rete...

e sul fatto che seguo la guida...tranquillo, passo a passo, anchè perchè se non da solo faccio danno, e almeno l'installazione volglio che sia pulita e funzionante...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> così vediamo anche se é tutto nei CD (e ricorda che la GRP adesso si scarica con bittorrent)
> 
> 

 

mi puoi solo spiegare cosa vuol dire bittorrent?

Cmq quelli della DELL mi hanno detto che la consegna è prevista per il primo agosto  :Very Happy: 

 Io mi sono scaricato l'altro ieri le due iso...

l'universale x86 da 600 mega...

cd dei pacchetti pure quello da 600 mega circa

poi una cosa che non mi è chiara...leggendo qua c'è una chiave del cd...che cos'è..?

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> l'universale x86 da 600 mega...
> 
> cd dei pacchetti pure quello da 600 mega circa

 

Ok, quindi i paccchetti in versione x86 e i686 ci sono, bittorrent serve per le altre architetture.

bittorrent é uno dei vari protocolli p2p (tecnicamente é un p2p anche se funziona con logiche diverse da quelle dei "soliti noti")

http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/introduction.html

 *Quote:*   

> The integrity of the LiveCDs can be checked by both md5sum and GPG signature. Each LiveCD has been signed by the Gentoo Linux Release Engineering key , key ID: 17072058.

 

----------

## marco86

scusate l'OT

Si, cmq io sia i pacchetti che il cdlive sono entrambi per x86...

grazie per il link sul Bittorrent, in pratica seho capito, ti permette solo di aumentare la velocità di doenload...xk sfrutta più server....si, mi è chiaro!

per quanto riguarda la frase che hia quoteto, quella del key ID...cos'è per curiosità?   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda la frase che hia quoteto, quella del key ID...cos'è per curiosità?  

 

Serve per evitare di inceppare in una release "malevola", ovvero una nel caso in cui alcuni cracker violino il sito, e sostituiscano l'immagine ISO con una fatta da loro conenente uno o più cavalli di troia.

Per ovviare, dicevo, si scarica il file, si scarica la chiave del developer e si controlla che la firma digitale che é stata apposta all'immagine coincida con quella del developer.

Puoi inizare ad approfondire guardando la pagina di GPG

----------

## marco86

non ho ancora masterizzato le due iso, per verificarerne l'integrità della firma?

//edit: cioè, da dove la sacrico la firma digitale, dovrebbe essere un file....

----------

## bustah

Ritornando alla discussione di cui soprava volevo dirvi che anch'io ho avuto deo problemi con alcuni server che andavano in timeout, nonstante il mirrorselect lanciato subito prima. C'è un parametro da passare ad emerge per abbassare il timeout? Quello che ha è troppo alto, preferisco passare ad un altro mirror in modo automatico

----------

## randomaze

 *bustah wrote:*   

> Ritornando alla discussione di cui soprava volevo dirvi che anch'io ho avuto deo problemi con alcuni server che andavano in timeout

 

Ma anche tu stai installando dalla 2004.2?

----------

## Wave2184

cmq sia appena ha finito di compilare xfce provo a ridare mirroselect e a vedere se il combina di nuovo qualche pasticcio.....sempre che qualcun'altro non lo abbia gia fatto....

ma qualcuno ha postato il problema su bugzilla o è ancora presto????se no lo faccio io sempre se riesco a esprimermi in un inglese decente...  :Laughing: 

azz...mi sa che occorre registrarsi per postare in bugzilla.....e io non lo sono....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> cmq sia appena ha finito di compilare xfce provo a ridare mirroselect e a vedere se il combina di nuovo qualche pasticcio.....sempre che qualcun'altro non lo abbia gia fatto....
> 
> 

 

Ci sono un pó di bachi aperti su mirrorselect tra cui questo che qualcosa potrebbe entrarci.

Comunque non sei il solo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202612&highlight=mirrorselect

Se fai un boot con il live cd mi puoi postare l'output di:

```
mirrorselect -v
```

  :Question: 

Per bugzilla.... registrati  :Razz: 

----------

